# requested 1st tutorial!: goldmine and amber lights



## nunu (Oct 8, 2007)

hey everyone! 
nics 1972, requested this tutorial, it's my fisrt tutorial so bear with me!

i am aiming to achieve this look 
[I used: ALL MAC unless noted otherwise
Eyes:
UDPP
goldmine
amber lights
courdory
ricepaper
smolder kohl
maybeline XXL mascara

Face:
select cover up conceler
studio tech foundation
pressed blot powder
margin blush

Lips:
maybeline candy pink

brushes: 182,190,242,213,219,275,217 and 116

start with a clean moisturised face. Then apply concealer (select cover up) with the 242 brush.
as you can see in this picture, i have already blended the concealor on my right eye and the left wasn't blended yet. as you can see aswell i have put concealer on my inner corner of the upper lid. i never used to do that but i have read it in BObbi Browns book. Just dab the concealer underneath your eyes and the dab just a tiny bit on your inner corner and then blend 


next apply foundation (studio tech) with the 190 brush.


then apply powder (blot powder pressed) and buff it in with the 182 brush.


apply UDPP to the entire eyelid and blend
as you can see it's blended in one eye and not the other.


apply goldmine to the inner corner of your eyes with the 213 brush.


next apply amber lights to the outer corner of your eyes using the 213 brush.


blend them both using the 217 brush so there isn't any harsh lines


after that apply courdory using the 275 brush to the crease and blend all the colours together.


apply ricepaper as a highlight using the 275 brush and blend it in with cordoury.


using the 219 brush pick up some goldmine and line your inner lower line and then line your outer half of the lid with amber lights
] (i look like i poked my eye LOL)

line your waterline and upper line with smolder kohl. (smudge the upper line with 219 brush)


apply mascara.


apply blush to your cheeks.


apply vaseline to your lips and then put on your lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






RESULTS!


CC is welcome!  
thank you for viewing!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 8, 2007)

Great tut Nunu, thanks for posting it!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Nunu! That was great!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty!  Thanks for this!


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you, nunu. It is a wonderful tutorial and a gorgeous look too !! 
While I am here, I have to say this to everyone.. Nunu is an absolute sweetheart !! Not only did she go thru all the efforts to post this tutorial when I requested her for it, but she also was very sweet to send me a PM and let me know about it. It was very very kind and considerate of her for thinking about letting me know.. big hugs for her .


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks girls! you are all sweeet kisses to you all!
and nicole, you are such a sweetheart!! i did this look for you to be honest i didn't think it was all that but thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i enjoyed doing this tutorial. i just hope that i've been clear and went through every step well so that you will be able to replicate it!
thanks for the positive feedback! xoxo


----------



## Hilly (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks! looks great on you


----------



## milamonster (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks! that was a great tut
also, do you straighten your hair?


----------



## jmj2k (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_thanks! that was a great tut
also, do you straighten your hair?_

 
yes i do


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

Great tutorial.  Thank you! You are a sweetheart.


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2007)

aww thank you!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a great tutorial. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

thank you for viewing!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 14, 2007)

great tutorial and i have both them colours yay lol, so will have a go at doing this look 
and i love your eyes so pretty


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks a lot you are soo sweet!
you have to try this look, the colours are really pretty together!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great tut! I just got all these colors, so I will def be trying it out!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very pretty, I love Goldmine and Amber lights together.  Thanks for tut.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 17, 2007)

nice tut!


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 18, 2007)

gorgeous


----------

